# Is Charlie a poodle? Mix?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I say Yes he is a poodle. If he were trimmed up a bit you would see it more. Not that he doesn't look cute because he does.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I thought Lucy was a light weight. But 7lbs is not very much. Mind you I have no idea how old Charlie is so I guess I shouldn't make that comment. So far as I know all breed standards go by height not weight, so maybe he is over 10 inches but doesn't weigh very much which would make him a miniature.

I am not sure that it would bother me. If I got a puppy from a breeder and the dog was sold to me as a Miniature poodle, but it didn't turn out to look like one, then I am not sure what I would do. I assume there is some way of testing a dog to find out its parentage. If I loved the dog, then I think I would put it down to a bad experience and tell people it was a Miniature Poodle.


----------



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind at all if he wasn't a poodle or if he was a mix. I love him the same.  I was just curious. 

I did a rough height measurement and he is 12 inches. I'm not sure how much he is supposed to weigh, but he did seem lanky to me when I adopted him. All the pictures above are a week or two after I got him.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

That would make him a mini. He does look like a poodle to me. Maybe a bit of bichon? When I got Auggie, people would say, "Is he a ...... poodle?" His ears were cut short, he doesn't have much of a topknot. His coat was a big fluff ball. I got him cut in a more "poodley" cut, and I am letting his ears and topknot grow. He is looking more poodley.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Shave his face and we'll be able to tell if he's a poodle or a mix  either way he is cute


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would say poodle - have you any idea of his age? The photos look like a small mini going through the adolescent gangly stage to me! 7 pounds does seem very light if he is older, though. Poppy is barely 11 inches, and is around 9 pounds, and she is certainly not overweight.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's how to tell if he has bichon blood in him. I used to volunteer in bichon rescue, and we usually used this to tell. Bichons have freckled skin. When Cosita is wet you can really tell. She looks like she has big dark spots on her skin, like one of those black and white cows, especially in the summer when she's been out in the sun. They even get these spots on their bellies where the sun doesn't shine. Someone actually thought she was bruised once!  Bichon mixes almost always carry this trait, whereas poodles usually have naturally pink skin. On white poodles, their pink skin gets a nice silver/dark tan where the sun can get to it, but it won't tan naturally in big patches like cow spots. When Cosita gets her next bath I'll take a picture so you can see what I mean. Hope that helps.


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

To me he looks like a poodle. His legs seem to be a little long for a Bichon.
He is really a cutie.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a poodle to me. I know when Capt'n's face is fuzzier he looks sooo much different from when his face is clean shaven. If you shave his face, his nose will look more poodley for sure


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

flufflvr said:


> Here's how to tell if he has bichon blood in him. I used to volunteer in bichon rescue, and we usually used this to tell. Bichons have freckled skin. When Cosita is wet you can really tell. She looks like she has big dark spots on her skin, like one of those black and white cows, especially in the summer when she's been out in the sun. They even get these spots on their bellies where the sun doesn't shine. Someone actually thought she was bruised once!  Bichon mixes almost always carry this trait, whereas poodles usually have naturally pink skin. On white poodles, their pink skin gets a nice silver/dark tan where the sun can get to it, but it won't tan naturally in big patches like cow spots. When Cosita gets her next bath I'll take a picture so you can see what I mean. Hope that helps.


That is so interesting!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I groomed a mix of maltese and a poodle, after grooming I think that everyone would say it's 100% poodle, but when you put your hands on a dog you can feel the difference in body, bone shape etc. Another dog I saw in our park is a mix of a poodle (dad) and adopted stray dog (mom), I would never think that this little sweet silver poodle is product of a mix, cause I saw his mother (short legs, big head and eyes, white short coat with brown and black markings... so away from a poodle), I wish I had camera then, you couldn't believe that they are mother and a son!

Unusual cases or poodles have 'more dominant' genes  ?

Charlie is cutie, it's not a big deal even if he isn't a pure poodle cause he totaly looks like one! Shave his face and send some photos please!


----------

